# Giants win 21-17



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

..................


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah not a bad game at all....


----------



## sync0s (Feb 5, 2012)

As long as I don't have to listen to how legendary Brady and his cheating coach are.


----------



## mame (Feb 6, 2012)

I kind of had a feeling the Giants pass rush would be too much but coming away from the game I feel like NE made a lot of mistakes and NY looked like they came in really ready to play. The only time NE looked like they were playing to win, IMO, was towards the end of the first half when Brady completed 10 straight passes to take a 10-9 lead.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 6, 2012)

It pained me to see elizabeth manning win the super bowl


----------



## Growinfo2323 (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure why but I cant stand the giants.


----------

